# Groin Exploration



## mmelcam (Jan 26, 2009)

Pt had inguinal hernia repair a couple of years ago. He started having groin pain again. We did a groin exploration and found the ilioinguinal nerve was entrapped between the two pieces of mesh. We released this. Additionally the genitofemoral nerve was found to be within some of the sutures for the mesh. These were removed and the old mesh was re-sutured to the conjoint tendon. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I would code this?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you look at 64722 for releasing nerve?


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that 64714 may be more appropriate.....


----------

